

The New York Times Proves that Newspapers Aren’t Dead - goodereader
http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/the-new-york-times-proves-that-newspapers-arent-dead/

======
dreadsword
Rather, the NYT proves quality content isn't dead. "Newspaper" is a
distribution method, not a business model, or content model. Pretty sure the
distribution model formerly known as Newspapers is indeed dead or dying. The
article references gains in digital subscriptions only.

